# Seeking a job and internship



## dvdt24

Hi there, my name is David and im looking for an internship outside of Asia.

I have 2 years of collective experience in the kitchen. Have worked in France, Malaysia, Singapore. I've had the good fortune of working in a Michelin restaurant during an internship as well.

Education wise, i have a Baccalaureate en Cuisine and an Advanced Diploma in Gastronomic Cuisine and also en route to finish a Bachelors in Culinary Arts and Foodservice Management.

Eager to learn, willng to work hard. I'm 26 and i started out later than most of my peers in Culinary school. I don't expect an easy life nor a short cut in this industry but I truly believe that hard work will speed things up. I also volunteer pro bono at restaurants to get experience and exposure from time to time.

I can't justify paying expensive agent fees, especially as i've spent a huge amount on my education unless it can be taken as part of my salary. But i'd be more than willing to reciprocate whatever efforts required to obtain a VISA.

I don't expect top pay, but only hope for a fair compensation as it costs a significant amount for me due to economic differences. What's more important to me is the experience and exposure. Which is why I hope to find an internship with a company that makes as much as possible from scratch.

Please feel free to ask any questions and i'd be happy to respond.

I'm available from January 2014 onwards.


----------

